# Advice For Supplements



## MeganMarie (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey girls,

At 24 i decided i wanted to train mma again (i dabbled when younger but never seriously). I also am really interested by bodybuilding as well.

I have a very fast metabolism as i use ritalin but with a diet change and creatine cycles ive gained 5kg, pushing me up to 54kg i still look lanky at 5"7 lol.

However, what are your opinions on supplements for gaining? I looked at the usn testo boosters, are they worth it?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

There isn't a test booster that's worth taking if that's what testo boost is! Won't do squat sorry, iirc there's a few vitamins and minerals that can help in males but have no clue in females, zinc for example

creatine cycles?  You don't need to cycle creatine, it's not a steroid and your body doesn't get used to it , take 5g a day forever and you will reach your body's saturation point easily for the little difference it makes

tbh if you wish to make serious muscle gains perhaps actual gear use could be considered, very low dose npp, anavar and winny are the ones I see frequently mentioned for ladies with 1/10th of the male dose so 5mg of winny or anavar, I have no clue on npp dosage though sorry

@El Chapo has some experience I believe but there's very few ladies on here that use gear and definitely not testo boosters as far as I know


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

as said above test boosters are fake. What are you doing in the gym? Focus on heavy compunds. Bench press, Squat, deadlift, standing military press.. make sure you are progressively overloading. Run anavar at 10mg a day for 8 weeks and eat a lot and get plenty of sleep. you'll grow


----------



## MeganMarie (Dec 5, 2017)

superdantheman said:


> as said above test boosters are fake. What are you doing in the gym? Focus on heavy compunds. Bench press, Squat, deadlift, standing military press.. make sure you are progressively overloading. Run anavar at 10mg a day for 8 weeks and eat a lot and get plenty of sleep. you'll grow


 Thanks for the advice! Yeah at the gym i mainly do compound stuff. Anavar was an option i was looking at for short-term use


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

As already said, T boosters are not going to make any difference, and especially not to women. The only time they do often help is in men with suboptimal T levels, usually due to dietary insufficiency of minerals like zinc. In this case supplementing with zinc brings zinc levels into normal range and increases T back to normal range values. Otherwise it doesn't do anything additional on top.

In all honesty the best supplements to consider are those that have a good deal of evidence behind them for improving training responses both for males and females. It's a pretty short list, but there are a few good ones.

*Creatine *- prolonged use improves muscle torque and fiber contraction time, and so basically aids power output a little. Being creatine loaded also has the visual effect of 'fuller muscles', and long term use also is shown to very slightly increase lean muscle gains when combined with resistance training. Not though that not everyone responds to the same degree with creatine supplementation, but this could be due to variations in dietary creatine or how they supplement it. You can choose to load or not, but best cruising dose is 5g per day taken either in one single dose or split. Best time to take is either before or after exercise. To avoid getting stomach cramps when taking it you need to fully dissolve it which requires 100ml fluids per 1g dose, so to avoid having to glug it all in one large drink is nicer to split into two drinks, one before and one after training.

*Beta Alanine* - helps increase lactic acid buffering, which basically enables you to do a few more reps before a burning muscle pump makes it impossible to continue. If you regularly train to or close to momentary failure at moderate to high reps then BA is definitely useful, but if you stick to low rep sets then probably not worth it. Best dose is 4g daily, but not taken on an empty stomach around the workout as often recommended but rather with food and at any time of the day. Since BA will cause a short term tingling sensation in doses higher than 1-2g, is often best to split the dose if you find such a sensation too intense or uncomfortable. Some people like it, some don't.

*Citrulline Malate *- helps improve blood flow to the muscles and helps muscular endurance at similar levels of exercise intensity to BA above. Take 2-3g pre workout.

*Protein Powders* - if you struggle to get enough protein through diet then a decent protein powder is so useful to get an easily digesting, convenient, and nowadays nicely tasting protein feed. Protein powders don'd do anything magical, but are great dietary support. Have as much as you need whenever you need it.

*Magnesium* - magnesium is a mineral that most people are sub-optimal for, and it's lost from the body extra quickly via sweat from exercise making it even more useful as a supp for those who train regularly. Boosting magnesium up to decent levels reduces muscle cramps, reduces muscle twitches and spasms in those that get them, and even helps sleep to a degree since magnesium insufficiency makes it harder to relax. Magnesium is also especially important for women as it has significantly beneficial effects to limit or even prevent many of the symptoms of PMS, especially menstrual cramps. Best to take a type that has good bioavailability with low incidence of intestinal discomfort. Best type of all is magnesium glycinate (or bisglycinate) for 500mg per day. Other decent magnesium supplements are Mg gluconate and Mg citrate. Mg orotate and MG taurate are also good but are often too expensive.

None of the above are essential, but they are all at least genuinely potentially beneficial with good scientific data to back them up - unlike so many other supplements touted as essential.


----------

